# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Las centrales nucleares han comunicado al CSN un total de 44 sucesos o reseñas en lo que va de 2011

## F. Lázaro

http://www.europapress.es/epsocial/n...705123517.html

Por número, encabeza la lista Garoña, aunque por nivel en la Escala Internacional de Sucesos Nucleares, destacan Ascó y Vandellós

   MADRID, 5 Jul. (EUROPA PRESS) -

   Las instalaciones nucleares españolas han comunicado al Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) un total de 44 sucesos en el primer semestre de 2011, once más que los registrados en el mismo periodo de 2010 y 16 menos de los comunicados en 2009 al organismo regulador.

   Así, la central nuclear que ha comunicado más sucesos al CSN es la planta de Santa María de Garoña (Burgos), con un total de 8 sucesos notificados. A esta le siguen, con seis sucesos respectivamente Ascó I y Ascó II (Tarragona), a los que se suman otros tres sucesos o reseñas que afectaron a los dos reactores juntos, Ascó I y II.

   Con cinco sucesos notificados al organismo regulador en el primer semestre siguen la central atómica de Vandellós II (Tarragona) y Almaraz I (Badajoz) cada uno, a las que sigue, con tres sucesos notificados, Almaraz II (Badajoz). La que menos veces ha comunicado algún tipo de incidencia al CSN ha sido la central de Trillo (Guadalajara), con 2 sucesos notificados.

   En cuanto al nivel en la Escala Internacional de Sucesos Nucleares (INES), los reactores de Ascó y de Vandellós registraron sucesos de nivel 1 en dicha escala, mientras que el resto de los sucesos notificados por el resto de las centrales fueron clasificados de nivel cero, lo que significa que no han supuesto riesgo para los trabajadores, la población o el medio ambiente, al considerarse que no tiene significación para la seguridad.

   Concretamente, Ascó I y II comunicó el 21 de enero un suceso al CSN que fue clasificado por el organismo regulador de nivel I. Se trató de un incumplimiento de un requisito de vigilancia propio de las Especificaciones Técnicas de Funcionamiento. Concretamente, la instalación notificó que durante las maniobras de colocación de la compuerta de separación entre la piscina de combustible gastado y la  zona auxiliar de operaciones, se realizaron movimientos indebidos, en ambas unidades, al trasladar la compuerta por encima del combustible gastado. Se trata de una operación no permitida, por lo que el incidente se clasificó con nivel 1 en la Escala INES.

   Por su parte, la central de Ascó I comunicó el 28 de abril al CSN que estando la planta en parada por recarga, se vertieron unos 25 metros cúbicos de agua desde el sistema de refrigerante primario hacia el sumidero, dando como resultado que se mojase el calzado de 14 trabajadores que estaban en la zona. En primer lugar el suceso fue clasificado con nivel 0, sin embargo, tras la inspección reactiva, el CSN encontró que se produjeron varios errores de operación en la respuesta ante el suceso, que son considerados factores adicionales que justificaron elevar el nivel, por lo que definitivamente alcanzó el nivel 1 en la Escala INES.

   Respecto al INES 1 de Ascó II, el CSN determinó este nivel el 26 de enero, un día después de que el titular de la planta cuando notificase que había detectado deficiencias de funcionamiento que impedían la apertura completa de algunas de las válvulas motorizadas del sistema de agua de los servicios de salvaguardias tecnológicas, debido a las bajas temperaturas.

   Este hecho supuso un incumplimiento de las Especificaciones Técnicas de Funcionamiento (ETF) ya que este sistema de agua debe estar operable para hacer frente a posibles situaciones de emergencia. Este suceso motivó que el CSN enviase una inspección reactiva para analizar sobre el terreno el suceso y las medidas adoptadas por el titular de Ascó II.

   Por su parte, Vandellós II comunicó el 21 de febrero al CSN que las pruebas que se venían realizando para la verificación del punto de tarado de algunas válvulas de seguridad (presión a la que se produce su apertura) no satisfacen todos los requerimientos establecidos en el código ASME (American Society of Mechanical Engineers).

   Este hecho supuso un incumplimiento del requisito de vigilancia 4.0.5 de las Especificaciones Técnicas de Funcionamiento (ETF), por lo que el CSN lo clasificó como nivel 1 en dicha escala.

----------


## F. Lázaro

¡Olé! *Almaraz en Badajoz*  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> http://www.europapress.es/epsocial/n...705123517.html
> 
> [...]
> 
>    Con cinco sucesos notificados al organismo regulador en el primer semestre siguen la central atómica de Vandellós II (Tarragona) y *Almaraz I (Badajoz)* cada uno, a las que sigue, con tres sucesos notificados, *Almaraz II (Badajoz)* [...]


Ains... esos suspensos en geografía  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luján

Y yo me pregunto....

¿La central de Cofrentes no ha dado ni un aviso? ¿Ni siquiera uno chiquitito de nivel 0?


No me lo trago ni con azúcar. De hecho recuerdo haber leído en prensa al menos dos avisos de nivel 0.

EDIT: No son dos, son cinco en el primer trimestre, lo que se deduce de este cuadro del propio CSN: http://www.csn.es/sisc/index_h.do

----------


## embalses al 100%

Jope, lo llevan todo a rajatabla... :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 
Estos crean un suceso hasta que por un trbajador fiche 5 minutos después de sus hora.

----------


## Luján

> Jope, lo llevan todo a rajatabla...
> Estos crean un suceso hasta que por un trbajador fiche 5 minutos después de sus hora.


Sí, y si alguien estornuda, ya ni te cuento.....


Así debería ser en muchos más sitios.

----------

